# Timeline for SUBCLASS 190



## bobdave (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello All,

*Happy New Year!!* Before I post my question, I thank everyone in the forum extending their tremendous support and providing useful information on immigration and related topics.* Milk of Human Kindness!! *

I have submitted my visa application for *subclass 190* for myself and spouse on Nov 15 2012. The application was acknowledged by email and a CO allocated by 23rd Nov 2012. We were asked to appear for medical exam by the CO. We finished the medicals by the mid of Dec 2012 and updated the CO about it. Since then I have not received any communication on the visa status

*My Questions*
1. Normally, how long does it take to get the visa granted after the medical is completed for *subclass 190*

2. Is there any time frame before which the a decision is required to be made by immigration on an application for Subclass 190

3. I delayed my Medical exams by 3 weeks after the CO asked me to take it up as I was on a Business trip and finally I took my tests in Germany. I have updated the date on which I took the medical test to the CO, but I'm not sure if the hospital in Germany has sent my Medical reports to the Aus Immigration. When enquired with the hospital, they responded saying that it would be taken care and I need not enquire again. Going by the attitude displayed by the hospital staff, I still doubt if the reports are sent to the Aus. immigration.

Will the reports be sent to Berlin or would it be posted to Australia? 
Or does anyone know if the reports would be uploaded online? 
Will immigration give enough time for the reports to reach them?

All answers and information are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Bobdave -

Responses to your questions:

1. Can be as short as 1-2 weeks, as long as 4-6 weeks from my experience.
2. No
3. First thing is to check whether the location you had your tests done is set up to report electronically to DIAC. You can find that out here:

Germany - Panel Physicians

Then contact your case officer and ask nicely if your medical results have been received yet. If the test location is E-health enabled (I believe all Germany locations are) and the results are not at DIAC yet, call the hospital and start pushing them to transmit them. If the hospital has not utilised the E-Health link, find out why and start pushing for courier deliver to DIAC, etc.

Immigration will provide enough time for the reports to reach them once they've received confirmation that you completed the medical checks - the key is making sure they have that confirmation from you and from the medical test location.


----------



## bobdave (Jan 2, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Bobdave -
> 
> Responses to your questions:
> 
> ...


Thanks MarkNortham for your response.

Apologies for the delayed reply.

I checked with the hospital staff about my medical reports and i was informed that the report has been dispatched to Berlin. Infact the report has reached Berlin centre, i verified the status using Courier Tracking ID. Hope the reports are updated electronically at Berlin

Following this, we informed the case officer about 15 days back that the medical tests have been completed.

Haven't received any response, though. Not sure if this is normal....

I'm eagerly waiting to hear from the case officer... Hopefully i get the good news soon


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Good luck with that - it sounds like things are well underway.


----------



## bobdave (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy to share that my Visa is Granted today!!!

There were some issues in tracing my medical reports that was submitted by a hospital in Germany.After continuous follow up, it was found that the reports were lying in the embassy without being updated in the system. Managed to get this done and soon my visa was granted...

Thanks Mark!!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Bobdave -

Congratulations!! Great outcome, and thanks for the kind words. Hearing positive results from people like you is exactly why I like to hang out here (when my caseload allows!) - it's a great crowd here and it's always great to hear when another visa has been granted.

Good luck with your move to Oz and life down under!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## bobdave (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Mark! 
Yes, its great to hear a visa grant and it generates a lot of energy and hope amongst the crowd here. And thats the one of the reasons i wanted to immediately share my visa outome.

Thanks


----------



## tamilope (Feb 22, 2013)

*Subclass 190*

Hi Mark,

We are at the stage of submiting our EOI, I have few questions to ask, namely:

1) I actually wanted to know if a medical laboratory technician willing to access Subclass 190 has a good chance to be selected by the states or territories. If so, which state is highly in demand for medical laboratory technician.

Bobdave, you can also tell us the state or territory you selected for your application.

Congrats on your visa.

2) We also need an advice either to select a particular state or to leave it blank to attract numerous states or territories from reviewing our application for selection.

Your quick response will be highly appreciated.

Tamilope


----------



## bobdave (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Tamilope,

Thank you.

I chose Victoria for state sponsorship

By the way I'm an IT professional specializing as SAP Consultant.

All the best for your application!

Thanks



tamilope said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> We are at the stage of submiting our EOI, I have few questions to ask, namely:
> 
> ...


----------



## tamilope (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Bobdave,

Thanks for the response.

Mark had been too helpful with alot of information regarding subclass 190 visa application as Medical laboratory technician. For the benefit of the house, Mark said only ACT requires such occupation for now considering our details. SA is also sponsoring applicants with work experience and education in THE STATE.


We look forward to a successful application. Bobdave, i am also into SAP Financials and Controlling. Kindly send your e-mail address, we have alot to talk about.


Thanks all the way.


----------



## thedreampower (May 20, 2012)

*190 VISA Timeline*

Dear Mark,
I had had invitation on 20th Feb; 2013
I completed my application on 28th Feb; 2013
I received first Email from my case officer on 12th March; 2013
I completed the Medical and additional documents and I had sent on 28th March; 2013.
and I am still waiting the result of my application is it normal to be delayed for two weeks and I just received Email from my officer mentioning that is priority process.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

Hope you will get results soon - we're seeing anything from 2 months to 6+ months for 189 and 190 applications these days.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Syed F (Jun 19, 2013)

*Timeline for 190 visa after medical & PCC*

Hi Mark,

This is Syed, applicant from Bangladesh. Let me share the dates of my application and acknowledgements first. I submitted my SS WA 190 visa ( HR Adviser:223111) on 29th May and received the letter of acknowledgement whithin couple of minutes after the payment. A case officer was allocated on 10th June (Team 33). We were asked to go for health examinations and submit form 80 and pcc on the same day, though we had our medicals done on the 5th of june and submitted form 80 while I uploaded all the docs with my application. I informed him about the health examinations and submitted form 80 once again (both mine & my wife's). I have got the pcc yesterday and submitted today. I actually have two queries now-

1. How long does it usually take these days for a 190 visa to be granted once the health examinations, form 80 and pcc is submitted?

2. When does the job verification take place? Is job verified in all cases? I did not claim any points for experience ( Age + Graduation + IELTS + SS) though I have a positive vetassess skill assessment for more than 2 years but less than 3 years overseas experience. In that case will they verify my job as well?

3. I have recently heard of a term "Security Check". What is that? Will that affect my application? How long does it usually take for a security check to be completed?

Your response will be highly appreciated.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Syed -

Thanks for the note. Unfortunately DIAC processing times are quite unpredictable. Generally we're seeing 190's granted within 1-4 months of being allocated to a case officer. The security check usually refers to an external security check done by ASIO (Australian security/intelligence), which can sometimes complete quickly, but other times can take months - again, no way to predict.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## amitgupte (Jul 3, 2013)

*Applying for Visa Subclass 190*

Hey Mark..thanks for helping newbies like me. Just had a query on the application though. I received SS from Victoria and ITA for the visa. I lodged the visa application today though it did not ask me to upload any documents in the system. Is this normal or are the documents to be uploaded in the system once a CO has been allotted? Sorry if i sound stupid here.


----------



## thedreampower (May 20, 2012)

Dear Mark,

I have received reply from my officer team 33 with formal form mentioned that one of the companies who I worked for declared that I had never worked with them and he accused me by providing wrong information and bogus document, I confirmed that my document is correct and the company denying because of some problems between me and them before my resignation and I provided him my salary statement, my contract, many Emails from my company Email and the best is government social insurance showing that the company and my working period with them and my account of the company website still active and I provided him my username and password for his check and confirmation. I think it is enough evidence to approve my working even with the company denying and the question is that comment is the end of investigation or he send it once he got the comment and will continue investigation after that.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Dreampower -

The accusation by DIAC of bogus documents or incorrect information is very serious, as it can result in a 3-year ban on being granted any visa that has the particular condition (called PIC4020) attached. The key is to, as you did, submit as much evidence as you can that proves that your info or document was correct. Still, all it takes is the case officer being "not satisfied" with your evidence and info to end up with a PIC4020 refusal which can be a big problem.

To answer your question, they will likely continue the investigation and then come to a conclusion and notify you one way or the other. You might also consider getting testimonials from people you worked with who state that you worked at the company, etc.

Best of luck with this!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## thedreampower (May 20, 2012)

Mark,

Thanks for your quick response, but I had submitted 6 experience certificates and the company problem was in company number three so my question is "did they stop once found problem in third company or they completed all companies then send one conclusion report to me for comment? and for that problem company my account on the company website is still active showing my profile and my all information is it not enough?! and more many Emails I forwarded from my company Email to my personal Email and bank transfer copies from the company to some training organization showing my name as one of trainee candidates all that evidence are not enough and if he refused all that evidence how i can complain against him?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Dreampower -

No way to tell for sure where they are in the processing cycle, unfortunately. Often the best a person can do is to submit any/all possible evidence and hope the case officer sees thing their way. Unfortunately as the 190 is an offshore application (I assume?) you would likely not have a review process at the Migration Review Tribunal available to you, so the case officer's decision re: the visa (grant or refusal) would not be able to be appealed.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## thedreampower (May 20, 2012)

*VISA 190 Timeline*

Dear Marc.

My application has been under processing for more than 6 months which is more than the specified timeline from DIAC, should not they reply before that time and I already sent an Email to my officer asking for update but he did not reply as well.

Best regards


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Dreampower -

Sorry to say that the DIAC processing time estimates are little more than rough guesses, and are nothing that they hold themselves to abide by. The fact that the case officer refused to respond is also nothing to take personally - it happens a lot to applicants and agents. I wish I had something better to tell you, but all you can do is wait until they get around to processing your application. Until DIAC decides to take client service a bit more seriously and end this kind of disrespectful and inconsiderate treatment (endless delays, no updates, unresponded-to emails), there's little any of us can do. DIAC is a monopoly, they have no competition, so we all have no choice but to deal with them on their terms.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Microman (Aug 27, 2013)

Dear Mark Northam

My time line is as following;
EOI submitted 27March 2013
Applied for NSW Nomination 11 April 2013
Nominated for NSW on 30 May 2013
Visa application lodged on 19 June 2013
CO assigned and asked for Medical, pcc and work exp doc on 23 July 2013
All doc (Health, pcc and work exp) submitted on 31 July 2013

Now i havenot heard any thing since then.
My questions are;
1. Will I suppose to receive any acknowledgment from CO for doc receipt?
2. How long will it take for visa letter?

Thanks 
Microman from Pakistan.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Microman -

Per the previous post, we're all just guessing as to how long permanent skilled visas will take these days. It's likely a matter of months, but whether it will be 3, 6, 9 or more months is only a guess. Until DIAC decides to actually have a firm commitment to their delivery estimates, rather than essentially giving themselves as much time as they want for any particular application, then we're all left waiting. If I had to guess, at this point I'd say 6 to 9 months. As you'll read here on the forum, some CO's return emails, others refuse to and leave multiple emails unanswered and unresponded to - very inconsistent, but the same issue - until DIAC gets serious about customer service, they can take as long as they want, and all we can do is wait.

Sorry I don't have better news!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## skhan (Aug 28, 2013)

Dear all
I want to get information regarding Australia immigration. I am Bsc civil engineer and having 8 years of work experience. My age is 35 years. Please advise me how I can proceed for immigration from start.
Regards


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Skhan -

There are 2 ways I can think of - do all of your own research on the rules and regulations of the appropriate skills assessor, state sponsorship authority (If applicable) and DIAC visa regulations applicable for the type(s) of visas you are interested in (likely the 489, 189 or 190 if you are looking at skilled immigration), or have a proper assessment done by a registered migration agent who can assist you through the process. In skilled immigration the process is very complex, and there are no "simple answers" in most cases - you've got to research the subject carefully and make sure you meet all the different regulations that may apply.

If you want to do it yourself, I would look into the requirements for CDR at Engineers Australia (assuming your educational qualification fits their requirements), and look into the DIAC requirements for the 489, 189 and 190 visas at SkillSelect.gov.au

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## parthv (Sep 26, 2013)

*Subclass 190 VISA timeline*

HI all...

Its good to see people getting their visa approved.
I have also applied for visa under subclass 190.
I'm a Mechanical Engineer & I got positive assessment from Engineers Australia on 1st Aug 2013 after 3 months.
Got Sponsorship From Western Australia on 20th aug 2013.
Date of visa application : 23 aug 2013 
Medical test was carried out on 24 aug 2013

with this I have few questions
1)When my Case officer will be assigned
2) how will I get to know that my CO (case officer) is assigned
3) So far I have not received PCC, When PCC will be carried out 
Aprox time for PCC after medical test is done.
4)After completion of medical test how long will it take for Visa to be granted

I hope friends in here will help me with this.


----------



## parthv (Sep 26, 2013)

*Subclass 190 VISA timeline*

HI all...

Its good to see people getting their visa approved.
I have also applied for visa under subclass 190.
I'm a Mechanical Engineer & I got positive assessment from Engineers Australia on 1st Aug 2013 after 3 months.
Got Sponsorship From Western Australia on 20th aug 2013.
Date of visa application : 23 aug 2013
Medical test was carried out on 24 aug 2013

with this I have few questions
1)When my Case officer will be assigned
2) how will I get to know that my CO (case officer) is assigned
3) So far I have not received PCC, When PCC will be carried out
Aprox time for PCC after medical test is done.
4)After completion of medical test how long will it take for Visa to be granted

I hope friends in here will help me with this.


----------



## bhavsar.manish (Sep 26, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Syed -
> 
> Thanks for the note. Unfortunately DIAC processing times are quite unpredictable. Generally we're seeing 190's granted within 1-4 months of being allocated to a case officer. The security check usually refers to an external security check done by ASIO (Australian security/intelligence), which can sometimes complete quickly, but other times can take months - again, no way to predict.
> 
> ...


Hi mark,
I am manish from india.
I have appllied for subclass 175 - independent. Recently they have ask for my medical examination. Me and my partner had dobe the same and its being accepted and apprived by department. I just want ti know what was the further process. Till what time pcc was done and what was the next process. 
Kindly advice.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Bhavsar -

Wish I had something better to report, but there's no telling how long 175 applications will take to be processed - in some cases they're taking 2+ years. Until DIBP (formerly DIAC) gives some sort of commitment to processing times, we're all just waiting until they decide to get around to completing these.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## bhavsar.manish (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks foe reply.


----------



## swesok (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi All

I am new to this site and i just submit my visa application last week after i got my invitation to apply . i do not know what to expect and when ?? can anyone help me plz

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Swesok -

Welcome to the forum! Assuming it's a subclass 190 visa and you've now lodged your visa application with DIBP (formerly DIAC), you're likely in for a wait of anywhere from 6 weeks to 6 months depending on a number of factors such as medical check reviews, external security checks, and the general level of backlog with this visa type. 

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## swesok (Sep 27, 2013)

Dear Mark

Thank you so much for your reply  and yes it is a 190 visa and i lodged my application to DIAC few days ago and i got the referral Medical letter from the site but i am confused is it better to do the Medical now or wait till a CO assign for my application and ask me to do it ??

secondly , concerning the police clearance i am now living in a country other than my citizenship country for 7 years so i need to make police clearance to this country too which needs a letter from DIAC as far as i know , so will the CO of my application will directly issue this letter to me or i have to ask for it ???

Thank you once again 
Best Regards


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Swesok -

Suggest you get medicals done now re: referral letter and get police certs and send to DIBP (formerly DIAC). I would request the letter from DIBP to enable you to get your police clearance. If they decline to provide it, then you'll have to wait for the Case Officer to be assigned and they'll likely give you the letter then.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## swesok (Sep 27, 2013)

I will start with the PC of my citizenship country first then the medical and requesting a letter from them to do the other PC.
Thank you so much Mark
Best Regards


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Sounds like you're off to a great start - good luck with all! Don't forget that there is a specific guide to which police cert you'll need depending on your country - here's the link:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

Good luck!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## swesok (Sep 27, 2013)

Dear Mark

Thank you for the link , i got the booklet but the old version ( Aug 2012) and the one you send to me is (Feb 2013 ) so i will go through it all again to check if there is anything that they had changed it or modified.
i am so excited to this new start, hoping i will got my CO as soon as possible .

thank you for your help and guidance, I really appreciate it.
Regards


----------



## swesok (Sep 27, 2013)

Dear Mark 
i will do my PCC in the next couple of days and i really want to know do i have to certify it from the foreign affair department then translated to English or just submit it ???

Thanks 
Regards


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Swesok -

For police clearance certificates for Australian visa applications, it's different for every country. Very important you follow the exact rules listed here for the country you are getting the certificate from:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## swesok (Sep 27, 2013)

Dear Mark 
i went through it and it really mentioned the detailed process but without mentioning if i need to translate it or not after it is finished . i am confused

concerning the landing is there a maximum allowed amount of money that i can bring with me as a start when i will do my first landing ??

Thanks
Regards


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Swesok -

Translation would depend on whether the document is in English or not. If not in English, would need to be translated - perhaps check with the agency that DIBP specifies to get the PCC from and see if it is in English. If not, then you'll need to have it translated.

Re: Maximum funds to land, there is no limit set in the immigration laws and no limit that I know re: bringing cash into the country, however if you bring over $10,000 in currency I believe you need to declare that. Re: transferring funds in, etc - best to check with a tax accountant to see what works for your circumstances.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## kunalvassa (Sep 30, 2013)

thedreampower said:


> Dear Mark,
> I had had invitation on 20th Feb; 2013
> I completed my application on 28th Feb; 2013
> I received first Email from my case officer on 12th March; 2013
> ...


Dear Mark,

What additional documents did CO asked from you?

-Regards,
KV


----------



## swesok (Sep 27, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Swesok -
> 
> Translation would depend on whether the document is in English or not. If not in English, would need to be translated - perhaps check with the agency that DIBP specifies to get the PCC from and see if it is in English. If not, then you'll need to have it translated.
> 
> ...


 Dear Mark

Thank you for your valuable replies , i really appreciated

Regards


----------



## matmarine (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi Everybody.

I'm new here . 

I need your help. Our agent left us alone in the middle of the SA SS process ( when we were waiting for Vetassess ). We try to continue by our self but everything is really confusing and complicate for us  . I have two questions.

Yesterday we lodged EOI for subclass 190 as our occupation is only on Schedule 2 SOL list. We started fill in SA SS application and we have hew questions. 

1.First of all is it true that if we apply On Shore ( from Australia ) we have live and work at least 3 month in South Australia to be able to apply for subclass 190. That is opinion of one of agent who suggested us to cancel our currently visa go back to our country and apply Off Shore . I don’t like that idea at all .

2. If we finish SA SS application can anybody briefly tell me how does the next step looks like if we received invitation? What kind of documents we will need to be prepared ( as we can start collect some of them right now ). What is the cost of SA SS visa? What if in the middle of the process our occupation will change to Currently not available for state nomination? 

Kind Regards
Matmarine


----------



## thedreampower (May 20, 2012)

*VISA guranted*

Dear Mark,
first i want to thank you so much for your valuable information and support, it is really highly appreciated, I want to inform you that I have granted the visa on 17th November; 2013, however I had submitted my application on 20th February; 2013, and I had observed that self developed application took much time in processing and investigation more than MRA registered application, but I do not know the reasons behind that issue, again I want to thank you so much and the admins for that real good services and support.



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Dreampower -
> 
> Sorry to say that the DIAC processing time estimates are little more than rough guesses, and are nothing that they hold themselves to abide by. The fact that the case officer refused to respond is also nothing to take personally - it happens a lot to applicants and agents. I wish I had something better to tell you, but all you can do is wait until they get around to processing your application. Until DIAC decides to take client service a bit more seriously and end this kind of disrespectful and inconsiderate treatment (endless delays, no updates, unresponded-to emails), there's little any of us can do. DIAC is a monopoly, they have no competition, so we all have no choice but to deal with them on their terms.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Dreampower -

Congratulations on your visa! Not sure that simply having an agent will make your visa process faster - in reality, other than the Decision Ready procedures available to agents, processing should be the same given everything else is equal. Some unscrupulous agents make all kinds of crazy claims about "having an agent" making a big difference in processing time - other than the specific Decision Ready procedures, this is not accurate. It's true an experienced agent can spot problems and provide expertise to help answer questions and put together an application, but beyond that each application stands on its own. A great application, whether agent-prepared or applicant-prepared will have a minimum of delay and problems, where as a poor or sloppy application, no matter who prepared it, is likely to suffer delays and problems. 

Hope this helps, and congratulations again!!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## MilanPS (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Mark,

I have filed the 190 visa application with DIAC/DIBP on 15-Mar-2014 and am still waiting for the assignment of a case-officer.

- Have gone through medicals for myself, wife & daughter, hospital confirmed that they've been uploaded too
- PCC for myself & wife should be done & uploaded by 20-Apr-2014 too
- Form-80 for myself & wife should get uploaded by 20-April-2014 as well
- All other documents have been uploaded

Now, when all docs + docs related to medicals, PCC & form-80 have been uploaded, what timelines should I be looking at to get the grant post assignment to a case-officer?

Also, how much time should I expect for assignment of a case-officer, since (its' been little over a month now)? 

Many thanks well in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## gopal1875 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi All,

Can any one please help me out about the time frame taken for the case officer to get assigned? I paid my visa fees on Feb 08 2014. Till now case officer was not assigned. I got my invitation from Southern Australia and immediately I applied for Visa and paid my visa fees on 08 th Feb 2014. I have uploaded my PCC and medical reports also. So I am eagerly waiting for the case officer to get assigned.

Gopal


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Gopal -

Subclass 190 visas can take from 6 to 9 months to be processed generally - case officer assignment often happens about 4-5 months in, although this can vary widely. Also, you're not always informed when a case officer is assigned if the case officer does not require further information or documents - you may hear from the case officer only when your visa is finally decided.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## gopal1875 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Thank you for the quick reply to my query. But one of my friends who applied for NSW they received visa within 10 months from the date of visa pay. That is the reason why I am little bit anxious to know the time frame. Thank you once again for the reply.

Gopal


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Gopal -

Simply put, there is no "standard" processing time, and different applications can take different amounts of time. DIBP doesn't guarantee anything, and what they post on the web is a rough estimate at best. Wish it were different, but there is no such thing as a dependable timeframe from DIBP for processing visas.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## gopal1875 (Apr 29, 2014)

gopal1875 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thank you for the quick reply to my query. But one of my friends who applied for NSW they received visa within 10 months from the date of visa pay. That is the reason why I am little bit anxious to know the time frame. Thank you once again for the reply.
> 
> Gopal


Hi Mark,

Good Afternoon. Thank you for the reply.

Gopal


----------



## bahareh_1178 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Mark,
My husband has submitted visa application for subclass 190 Western Australia,we are 3 person and Lodged in 26 June 2013, our officer has been allocated in 26 July 2013,PCC & Medical requsted in 26 Feb 2014.but still we're wating for grant letter...
1-What's your idea about our time frame?is it normal?
my husband has been work in an international petrochimical company in Iran for more than 11 years and he is mechanical engineer,


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Bahareh -

These can take 9-12 months, so that's still within the typical timeframe. Also some visa grants may be being pushed until after 1 July 2014 due to program targets being met for the 2013-2014 year, but no way to tell for sure unless DIBP informs you of this.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## bahareh_1178 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Thank you for the reply. 


Bahareh


----------



## swesok (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Mark

first of all, I would like to thank you for the help and support you provide for all the members here.
i would like to know if one got a 190 nominated visa for certain job . is it obligatory to do the same job that u got nominated for in the first place ?? or is it ok to do any other job if you got a proper job offer in the same state ??
Thank you 
Regards


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Swesok -

The obligation is between you and the state skilled migration authorities re: the 2 year commitment to live & work in the state that sponsored you. As to occupation, not sure that's locked in - you would have to look at the individual contract you have with the state but I believe you have some room on that.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## so1976 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Every body,

I am a new member for this forum. I am waiting for my assessment from Engineers Australia. Can anyone tell me, how much it will going to take? I submitted my CDR on 27th October. Waiting for reply.


----------

